# Fisher cable operated valve body



## jchilcot (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a fisher setup for a FSJ. I have the belt driven pump mounted and the plow frame is on. Can anyone tell me where to mount this valve body? There doesnt seem to be room under the hood. Can I just mount it to the plow frame outside? Any one have pics of this setup?


----------

